# Dx for melanosis coli



## QodingQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

I am stumped on a DX for melanosis coli found during a routine colonoscopy. Any suggestions?


----------



## Mojo (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi Cheryl:

569.89 Other specified disorders of the intestine, Other


----------



## QodingQueen (Jul 10, 2011)

Thank you so much.


----------



## Mojo (Jul 10, 2011)

You are welcome, Cheryl. 

I should have explained I found the code under Melanosis, colon. Coli is a variation of colo, meaning colon.


----------



## RonMcK3 (Jul 10, 2011)

Cheryl, according to Tabor's, melanosis coli is "a benign brown or black discoloration of the colon that results from the use of laxatives, such as senna derivatives." This also points you to the colon.


----------

